# 3D Gaming is F***ing Amazing



## LightyKD (Jun 29, 2015)

Am I the only person here that absolutely loves 3D gaming?


----------



## Walker D (Jun 29, 2015)

Depends on what you mean with that...







That game is a 3D platformer, and it's also amazing...    ..so if that counts, sure! I agree with you


----------



## caboyzcoti (Jun 29, 2015)

I always keep my 3d slider all the way up on my 3ds. It just feels wrong playing a 3ds in 2d, unless the game doesn't support it. I feel like it adds a clarity that is unique to 3d displays. At least with games that aren't meant to look totally real.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 29, 2015)

unfortunately its just a gimmick, nice for the first 5-10 mins, then it gets turned off never to be used again
not just for the 3ds but also regular 3d enabled games


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 29, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> unfortunately its just a gimmick, nice for the first 5-10 mins, then it gets turned off never to be used again
> not just for the 3ds but also regular 3d enabled games



Pretty much this.

3D hasn't ever really added anything valuable to gaming.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 29, 2015)

I am not at all surprised that LightyKD was the one to make this thread.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 29, 2015)

I completely forgot my 3DS supports stereoscopic 3D. I get the appeal of it, but I don't care, I don't enjoy it. At least not in its current form. It causes headaches, drops the performance of the game tremendously, and requires me to hold my 3DS in a very specific position. I've heard the N3DS supports far better stereoscopic 3D, but I don't care much for the 3D effect, especially not enough to spend a $100+. VR does look promising, though.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Jun 29, 2015)

Lol I have been playing my o3ds since launch and new 3dsxl since launch. Haven't played a single game without the 3d slider fully on!
It just adds so much more sharpness to the image and the 3d effect is so awesome! It might not add much on gameplay but it looks fckin awesome! I cannot imagine how you play with the slider turned off. Really...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 29, 2015)

I tried 3DS with 3D activated - Didn't really wow me at all. A month ago I watched _Jurassic World_ in 3D and it was okay but nothing impressive either.

I'm still yet to be amazed by 3D.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 29, 2015)

I think I once played a game that was set in a 3D environment. It was pretty good. 


/sarcasm


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah, 3D screens are pretty lame. I turn the 3D on for the occasional cutscene, but other than that I don't want to strain my eyes when gaming and trade the 3D for smoother framerate. I can see the appeal of Oculus Rift-style devices, but conventional stereoscopy is not fit for purpose - it's just a fishbowl with low-res cardboard cutouts.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 29, 2015)

Said nobody ever.

/thread

;O;


----------



## migles (Jun 29, 2015)

>plays on O3ds
>my eyes, hurt omg....

>plays on a N3ds
>stable 3d is amazing
>feels weird with the feeling the camera is always reading your eyes, 
>nintendo is looking through my soul
>freaks out


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 29, 2015)

Actually, I dont even own a 3DS but I do have a Google Cardboard and a 3D Video Wizard and I enjoy them both. I plan to get another 2d to 3d converter soon.


----------



## cherryduck (Jun 29, 2015)

Your brain actually learns to see manufactured 3D. It frustrates me when people say 3D is rubbish, you just haven't given yourself enough time to adjust. When you do, it seems a lot more natural, you don't get achey eyes or headaches and the 3D effect is much more impressive.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2015)

cherryduck said:


> Your brain actually learns to see manufactured 3D. It frustrates me when people say 3D is rubbish, you just haven't given yourself enough time to adjust. When you do, it seems a lot more natural, you don't get achey eyes or headaches and the 3D effect is much more impressive.


...except some people just can't see it due to medical conditions and others are just not impressed by it. It's not like you're staring at an actual impressive hologram, it's still a flat surface, just with some fake depth.


----------



## cherryduck (Jun 29, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> ...except some people just can't see it due to medical conditions and others are just not impressed by it. It's not like you're staring at an actual impressive hologram, it's still a flat surface, just with some fake depth.



Fair enough, not saying it has the possibility of being awesome to everyone but the majority of people I speak to IRL about 3D, be it gaming or movies, will say "I don't like 3D" and when pressed they've seen one film in the cinema or something, which is not enough time for your brain to adjust.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 29, 2015)

I for one enjoy it, even on my 3DS. While it is a gimmick for the most part, I don't really get tired of the 3D, as I find it easier for playing some games, such as Mario Kart. Once you get used to the physics and the way the game handles, it's much easier to judge distance than without it.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 29, 2015)

I love playing 3D games but I hate how many 3DS games got an awful 3D mode. There should be a list of games with decent fps in 3D mode or something.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2015)

cherryduck said:


> Fair enough, not saying it has the possibility of being awesome to everyone but the majority of people I speak to IRL about 3D, be it gaming or movies, will say "I don't like 3D" and when pressed they've seen one film in the cinema or something, which is not enough time for your brain to adjust.


There's a big difference between how 3D is achieved with a projector and how 3D is done in video games. Projectors don't render images - everything's already on film, so as long as you have film made with two angles, you're golden. With games it's different - any form of 3D requires double the frames which often times negatively impacts performance. If it's a shutters system, you lose out on framerate _(for obvious reasons)_ and it's tiring to your eyes due to all the flashing of the shutters. If it's a parallax barrier like on the 3DS, you're entering jaggies country the moment you switch the feature on since half the pixels have to be dedicated to one eye and half to the other, not to mention that double the rendering means far worse framerate. The only _proper_ 3D solution involves a headset like the Oculus Rift which performs all the necessary FOV transformation, but utilizing it requires pretty beefy hardware since you do need the extra framerate like in other solutions _and_ the resolution isn't all that great anyways, even after so many revisions. We're just not quite _"there"_ with 3D yet, but if I were to bet on something, I'd bet on the Oculus and similar devices, and even then I think it's totally a gimmick and it won't retire the traditional _"sit on your couch/in your chair and just play"_ gaming.


----------



## finkmac (Jun 29, 2015)

I dunno. I like the 3D effect, but I don't use it all the time… Some games, I always have it on. Others, I never turn it on,


----------



## elmoemo (Jun 29, 2015)

Mine is on 3d 90% of the time. I love it


----------



## mashers (Jun 29, 2015)

I love the 3D effect on my N3DS. Starfox 64 3D, NSM3DL, RE:Revelations, MK7, all have 3D on all the time 

At first my eyes felt strained or unable to focus, but I got used to it. Also totally get what someone said above about feeling a bit weird that the 3DS is tracking your eyes


----------



## boomario (Jun 29, 2015)

I can't see 3D effects like the 3DS one or that colored glasses...


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 29, 2015)

I use the 3D on my 3DS XL, and it does occasionally add to the emersion, but it's little more than a gimmick 90% of the time. The 3DS sells well because its library is bulletproof, not because it's in 3D. To be honest I think short of inventing a full hard light holodeck a la Star Trek, no graphical gimmick is ever going to impress me.


----------



## mashers (Jun 29, 2015)

boomario said:


> I can't see 3D effects like the 3DS one or that colored glasses...


What about in the Real World (TM)?


----------



## Smuff (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't get the appeal - everything I see everyday is in 3D. I don't run around going "Wow.... look at that pencil dude" or "That wheelie bin looks sooooo realistic"


----------



## mashers (Jun 29, 2015)

Smuff said:


> I don't run around going "Wow.... look at that pencil dude" or "That wheelie bin looks sooooo realistic"


... because you know that those things are real. Presumably the appeal of 3D is that it creates an illusion of an object with depth when you know that object isn't really there.


----------



## caboyzcoti (Jun 29, 2015)

Vipera said:


> I love playing 3D games but I hate how many 3DS games got an awful 3D mode. There should be a list of games with decent fps in 3D mode or something.



I agree with you here. I hate when a game has lazy 3d because it can add a layer of subtle precision to your game when done well. In such a way that it doesn't take away from the game when the 3d is turned off but can add value when on.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 29, 2015)

Can't remember word for word what Irish comedian Dara O Briein said about 3D, but it went something like:

'We had it in the 50s, we had it in the 80s, and we're having it now in 2010 - it's a once in a generation problem, like polio, and hopefully will go away soon'

...Which pretty much nails it for me!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 29, 2015)

boomario said:


> I can't see 3D effects like the 3DS one or that colored glasses...



We both should try this out:


----------



## Smuff (Jun 29, 2015)

mashers said:


> ... because you know that those things are real. Presumably the appeal of 3D is that it creates an illusion of an object with depth when you know that object isn't really there.


I am aware of that. I was being deliberately obtuse in an attempt at humour. I apologise, it won't happen again


----------



## dontay0100 (Jun 29, 2015)

I for one love 3D gaming!! Gears of War 3, Call of Duty Black Ops 2, Uncharted 3!! so epic in 3D!


----------



## mashers (Jun 29, 2015)

Smuff said:


> I am aware of that. I was being deliberately obtuse in an attempt at humour. I apologise, it won't happen again


OIC. Sorry I'm not very good at spotting humour. You don't need to refrain from humour on my account


----------



## Smuff (Jun 30, 2015)

mashers said:


> OIC. Sorry I'm not very good at spotting humour. You don't need to refrain from humour on my account


I really should - for everyone's sake lol


----------



## qwerblim (Jun 30, 2015)

dontay0100 said:


> I for one love 3D gaming!! Gears of War 3, Call of Duty Black Ops 2, Uncharted 3!! so epic in 3D!



I need to try this out! I enjoyed Uncharted 3 in 3D, and excited for the newer releases being 3D compatible too!


----------



## Fat D (Jun 30, 2015)

One thing I really like about the 3DS is rendering text boxes in a plane noticably above the game proper, especially in top-down games like Pokémon. Other than that, it does not really "wow" me, but it is still a nice to have feature.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 30, 2015)

It's good when it's done right. Trine 2 on the PS4 looks amazing in 3D. Most other 3D games I've tried just have a half-arsed 'layered' effect. Some don't even have that - they just put depth between the HUD and the game. The game itself (the polygonal 3D environment) is as one flat, 2D layer.


----------



## qwerblim (Jun 30, 2015)

Depravo said:


> It's good when it's done right. Trine 2 on the PS4 looks amazing in 3D. Most other 3D games I've tried just have a half-arsed 'layered' effect. Some don't even have that - they just put depth between the HUD and the game. The game itself (the polygonal 3D environment) is as one flat, 2D layer.


 
You have hit the nail on the head with that one. I HATE it when a game that's not meant to be in 3D says it's 3D. It's such a waste of time and the layered effect just ruins the entire game from the beginning for me.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Jun 30, 2015)

I absolutely love my N3DS and I play all my games with the 3D slider turned all the way up.  It's really hard to explain how 3D makes a lot of difference in 3DS games.  It literally puts "depth" in the gameplay


----------



## qwerblim (Jun 30, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> I absolutely love my N3DS and I play all my games with the 3D slider turned all the way up.  It's really hard to explain how 3D makes a lot of difference in 3DS games.  It literally puts "depth" in the gameplay



Out of curiousity, how long did it take to get used to the 3D being always on? I always kept mine off, and now that I've picked it up again, I keep it about 80% on since 100% is still a bit fuzzy at times.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 30, 2015)

Just imagine it...
Stereoscopic 3D Oculus Rift...
3D FIRST PERSON VIRTUAL REALITY BLOWJOB...
THIS IS WHY TECHNOLOGY HAS BEEN EVOLVING.


----------



## qwerblim (Jun 30, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Just imagine it...
> Stereoscopic 3D Oculus Rift...
> *3D FIRST PERSON VIRTUAL REALITY BLOWJOB...*
> THIS IS WHY TECHNOLOGY HAS BEEN EVOLVING.



This user has their priorities in check


----------



## RichardLaughter_ (Jun 30, 2015)

I think that 3d gaming is amazing! The first time I bought my 3ds and had to give it up, it was weird going from 3d to 2d. Although my pc had far superior graphics, it felt like I downgraded. It was like playing Crysis 3 for a week and then having to go play duck hunt for a week.

It's kind of funny, but I never had a discomfort phase when I first started viewing 3d content. No headaches, no eye fatigue. I've done 8 hour play sessions on my N3ds without a single problem. ^>^
Im very proud of that! It's a graphical enhancement that some people can't or refuse to enjoy, so in that sense it feels like some kind of exclusive club. ^.^

I actually disagree with popout being cooler than windowed though. 
Bravely default is a good example of this. 
The layered windowed 3d gives it a cool popup book art style that just ins't the same in 2d.


----------



## back25 (Jun 30, 2015)

I agree with you. Just played through Bravely Default and even with the terrible resolution I feel like it's the best looking game I ever played, and I have a $800 PC. Also 3D is so much better for the eyes, it takes a lot longer to get tired.


----------



## PolyChrome (Jun 30, 2015)

Well, I'm blind in one eye... I'll never know how it feels to using a 3D device... :/


----------



## RichardLaughter_ (Jun 30, 2015)

PolyChrome said:


> Well, I'm blind in one eye... I'll never know how it feels to using a 3D device... :/


There is hope!
http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/14/tech/innovation/3d-one-eye/

If not this, then maybe bionic eyes will be a thing.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a passive 3D monitor, a New 3DS and an Oculus Rift DK2.  I severely pity those that don't enjoy 3D gaming.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 1, 2015)

yuyuyup said:


> I have a passive 3D monitor, a New 3DS and an Oculus Rift DK2.  I severely pity those that don't enjoy 3D gaming.



I have some volcano insurance you may be interested in


----------



## Smuff (Jul 1, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> I have some volcano insurance you may be interested in


and I have a bridge for sale.......


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 2, 2015)

On a New 3DS XL: Yes.
On a 3DS: No.  Not for extended periods of time.


----------



## dontay0100 (Jul 7, 2015)

qwerblim said:


> I need to try this out! I enjoyed Uncharted 3 in 3D, and excited for the newer releases being 3D compatible too!



They def need to get back into 3D games, miss it!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yesterday I tried out a New 3DS XL with the 3D fully turned on and oh my god! It actually worked! I could clearly see the awesomeness of 3D on a New 3DS. 

As such I intend on getting a New 3DS XL but after the prices drop as well as picking up a flashcart to store a ton of games than carry them around. I've pre-ordered DBZ Extreme Butoden as I'm a fan of Dragon Ball but it'll remain unplayed till I get one (the pre-order price seems fairly reasonable and comes with a bonus game + characters).


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 17, 2015)

I always play with my 3D slider on, but... that doesn't mean its the greatest thing, but i do it because its there. It did look awesome for Shin Megami Tensei 4...


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 17, 2015)

I can't wait to get my hands on Project Morpheus and potentially Oculus Rift. I always fantasised about true VR when I was a kid and it's nearly here!


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 17, 2015)

caboyzcoti said:


> I always keep my 3d slider all the way up on my 3ds. It just feels wrong playing a 3ds in 2d, unless the game doesn't support it. I feel like it adds a clarity that is unique to 3d displays. At least with games that aren't meant to look totally real.


I hate the 3D. Not least of all because it gives me migraines.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 17, 2015)

Finally got that second 2d-3d converter box! Now I have one for my OUYA and one for my Wii U. Mario Galaxy is a blast in Amber/Blue anaglyph lol! I will say that these boxes do take a ton of tweaking and I wouldn't recommend it for everyone but if you have the cash to blow and like little projects, it's a fun experience.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2015)

I bet 3D would be amazing on a first person game. too bad there's no good first person games on 3DS


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 20, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> I bet 3D would be amazing on a first person game. too bad there's no good first person games on 3DS


It is indeed. At least in VR. Alien: Isolation looks pretty great on my Rift, I wasn't too impressed by the game itself though. But it's pretty damn immersive until a cutscene comes up and it's just a flat image in front of you, ruins the illusion.
Minecraft also looks great on it when you're out in the open. I can't wait for VR MMORPGs to appear, they seem like the perfect genre for VR.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 20, 2015)

I love playing games with the 3D slider all the way up, and it's amazing for the first few minutes, but then I just forget it's there, and notice it only after I move my 3DS slightly


----------



## cearp (Jul 20, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> unfortunately its just a gimmick, nice for the first 5-10 mins, then it gets turned off never to be used again
> not just for the 3ds but also regular 3d enabled games


is stereo sound a 'gimmick'?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2015)

cearp said:


> is stereo sound a 'gimmick'?


Built in TV stereo speakers start to get gimmicky at around 3 or 4 meters away or if you're viewing from a wide angle.


----------



## cearp (Jul 20, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Built in TV stereo speakers start to get gimmicky at around 3 or 4 meters away or if you're viewing from a wide angle.


sure well i guess most technologies/things aren't that great at their optimum experience/situation - ice cream is best served very cold and when it is warm it's not good, but it's hardly a gimmick lol


----------



## Kurt91 (Jul 20, 2015)

Some games seem to benefit more from the 3D effect than without. Super Mario 3D Land, I played through the entire thing with the slider on. Same with Mario & Luigi: Dream Team. The first one, because some of the areas were designed for 3D, the second one was because the game's art style was designed for it, giving it a rather pretty pop-up look. (Say what you will about Paper Mario: Sticker Star's gameplay, I haven't gotten to playing it yet, but I still am looking forward to it for the art style.) 

Ocarina of Time 3D was nice with the 3D effect on, except that some parts of the game were not designed with it in mind. For example, when you fight Phantom Ganon, you can tell that he's not flying into the picture, but just shrinking in size while subtly moving towards the ceiling. I actually had to turn off the 3D effect for that fight just so that particular effect wasn't distracting. I'm playing Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance right now, and while I always make sure to turn on the 3D effect for the Dive segments, I tend to only use it for a brief bit in each world to see how the world looks, and then once I get to the point where I'm returning to rooms I've already been in, I'll turn it back off. The added depth perception isn't necessary, I get a more nostalgic feel since having the 3D effect turned off makes it look more like the PS2 games, and I've gotten used to the 3D effect to where I can notice a very faint ghosting effect during slower scenes even on my N3DS.

I do still like the looks I get from other people who've never played a 3DS before. Just the other day, I was playing KH in the car, and one of my younger sister's friends who was spending the night with us mentioned that the 3D effect was really cool, but she couldn't understand how I could play it when it was hurting her eyes to see it. Well, I gave it to her when I got to a moderately safe area, and let her try it with the eye-tracking camera actually aimed at her face rather than mine, and her jaw dropped at the full effect.

Come to think of it, eye-strain and headaches are a common complaint of the 3D effect. Has anybody still had that issue when playing a N3DS? So far, as long as the tracking camera has you figured out and focused on you correctly, I've never had a problem, nor has anybody in my family. (of course, after they damaged the hinge on my DS Lite, I don't let them play the 3DS for anything other than showing off a new game with something interesting, or letting them watch anime online. They only get to mess with it for maybe five minutes at most, just to be on the safe side. I've learned not to lend them anything for any period of time, so they aren't the best control group for this.)


----------

